# super reds



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

Has anyone bred them before?Or has anyone bred super reds with reds???


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Super reds are wildcaught P. nattereri - for that reason, they are harder to breed than tankraised reds, I'd say (I think about as difficult as breeding cariba or ternetzi).

I don't know if someone bred supers already, but you can "cross" them with normal or yellow natts, since they're all the same species...


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

thanks alot


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I have a 55gal w/ 8 ,4-inch super reds, and 4 of my reds I breed. I mixed
them hoping to do something in the future. The domestic reds seem to get along 
just fine w/ the supers.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

a member of this site has bred super reds with reg reds..


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

Did they breed them the same way as reg.reds


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

they interbreeded, a super red and a reg red bred together...


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

What do you do when they pair off?Do you take the rest out or take the pair out???


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

from what i know you keep them how they are, if they are breeding it must mean they feel comfortable, unless you dont have enough tank space, then i would take out some of the others, not the pair or it might stop the breeding.


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

thanks! u guys been a lot of help


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

np, good luck.


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

sorry last ?.I have a 60G and a 100G wide.I have 5 reg.reds and 3 super reds all at 7in .in my 60G. I know thats a lot of fish but no where to put them.My 100 G. has 7 5in caribes in there.Should I put some of the reds in the 100G.?How many should I put with the caribes?And if they do breed I have to take the caribes out right?


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

need help 1 more time


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

hmmm, i would have maybe 4 reds in your 60 gal, and the rest in the 100 gal... try that out and see what happens, its tight but id say its the best you could do with the tank space you have, the only thing is, if you want to have the best chance to breed your natts then you should have them all together, so maybe all the reds in the 100 gal with a couple of caribas, but then you might have probs with caribas in your small 60 gal









try out different things, see what works for you.

george


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

ok thanks


----------

